# Fairway or Greens Grade Fertilizer Recommendations ??



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

I have been a lifelong user of lesco products, mainly 24-0-11 and 15-5-10 always based on soil analysis. However, this is the first year where I am reel mowing, currently at 7/16th of an inch. I just put my first fertilizer app of 24-0-11 down the other day. Unfortunately, the prill size is too large and even after an inch of irrigation and 1 inch of rain five days later, half of my fertilizer is still sitting on top of my grass.

All the stuff that I have access to locally appears to be sgn200+ which is too large.

I am looking for any recommendations on a fertilizer with a small prill size (under sgn150) that is high in nitrogen but very low/without phosphate. Ideally, something that can be shipped.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

XGRN 8-1-8


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

g-man said:


> XGRN 8-1-8


Thanks! Im looking into it.

Would 1/2 pound of N a month with this be enough for bermudagrass?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont know about bermuda. I treat it with glyphosate.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

anthonybilotta said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > XGRN 8-1-8
> ...


Yes it will. That's the rate I am running it at this year.


----------

